# BBQ Chicken Pic. C&C please.



## Luigi74 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi guys...

Here's my Pic. Of a BBQ chicken, it's based in the Hawaian "Shoyu" recipe, I served it with curried linguine and blanched haricots verts. I took the picture on my crapy DIY lightbox (I just ordered a professional one but it will take a week to be delivered) with my two "Home depot" desk lamps. One is setted very low, almost table level, and the other one is focused on the back. But anyway, I don't like very much how it came. I find it acceptable but that's it. And trust me, food photography is not easy, specially when I'm the cook,the food stylist, the guy that moves the light and takes the pics. 
Let me know your toughts and don't hesitate on bashing me if needed  I want to improve, critiques, comments, suggestions and advices are always welcome.
BTW, the book on digital food photography by Lou Manna is on the way 

Regards.
Luis







The camera is a Lumix FZ100, the shot was in "A" Mode @ 3.2 - 3.5 I don't remember exactly.


----------

